# Key Post: Holidays in Croatia.



## sueellen (25 Feb 2003)

hello, 

I'm thinking of going on holidays to Croatia this year and was hoping that someone out there could give me some info on what sort of place it is!  I have been looking at a few websites, but haven't found a good one yet.  I was hoping to stay in Dubrovnik, which is on the coast I think.  
Anyone been to Croatia? What would the cost be for accommodation in either a hostel or a two/three star hotel?  Is food and drink expensive out there?

If anyone has any tips, or knows any good websites on croatia, please post them here.

Many Thanks!

p.s. Also thinking of going to Lisbon, so am torn between the two places - which would you go to??!!


----------



## tk (25 Feb 2003)

*croatia*

Hi holidaychick
Went there last year and loved it - Dubrovnik is supposed to be lovely but we went to the northern islands (Cres/Losinj/Rab/Krk) and it was beautiful.

Don't know if budget is a concern, but we flew Ryanair to Graz via Stansted, staying there a night, then got train down through Slovenia stopping off for a night in Ljubljana - also worth a visit.  Worked out cheap and a nice way to get there.

We camped a bit but I'd recommend staying in private rooms (loads everywhere).

Sea lovely and clean and blue, beaches stony but you can get plastic beach shoes to ease the pain, they sell them at the beaches, very stylish    Food heavily Italian influenced and also lots of great seafood.  Domestic beer (esp Karlovacko) good and cheap, wine not so good.

If this sounds like your type of holiday post a contact email and I'll answer any questions I can.

A mate of mine went down to Dubrovnik, Split, Hvar etc via a charter flight booking his own hotels, said that was fantastic too.  If you want atmosphere Dubrovnik in July/Aug best - if you don't want crowds 1st 2 weeks of Sep. is perfect.  Think packages start at around 600-700 for a week or 800 for two weeks is that's your thing.

Croatia Travel on north quays opposite Messrs maguires might be of help for packages (if you're near dublin), else try google.
best of luck anyway..let me know if you want more info
tk


----------



## holidaychick (25 Feb 2003)

*re*

Hi TK, 

Thanks very much for the info, much appreciated.  I am planning on going in August.  The places you went to sound lovely, what sort of weather did you have, and what time of year did you go?

If you wouldn't mind, I would greatly appreciate you dropping me a line at kola_lolly@hotmail.com  with further info, such as flight prices, train prices, train duration etc.  

Thanks very much for your help so far, its great to hear from someone who has experienced it all first hand!

cheers!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2003)

*Can't wait for the sun.*

Have a look at www.thetraveldepartment.ie  website. I have travelled with these before and they seem to organise interesting breaks and good value. 

Lisbon is also great, travelled there on a trip with the above company last year, stayed in Cascais and travelled in by coach also by train.

Seville is even better.

Griz.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## allensquare20 (2 Mar 2003)

*Holiday in croatia*

We went to Dubrovnik two years ago.an all in self catering deal with croatia Tours. It was excellent value.
We stayed in Dubrovnik and it was wonderfull.Try the Yacht Club For A Meal.Also tourists can avail of hotel facilities even though they are not residents.There are numerous excursions to the islands etc. Best to arrange your own as the couriers add on 100%. Medjugorie is only 2 Hours away and tours are arranged .It was worth staying overnight. Very Reasonable circa20 euro for B&b.
There is tax Free shopping at the Border towns We missed that. The Duty free shop was excellent .No limitation as long as you had money


----------



## michael (3 Mar 2003)

*Dubrovnik*

Hi holidaychick,

We went to Dubrovnik in 2001 for two weeks (in September) and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I would have absolutely no hesitation in recommending it.

Even in September the weather was fabulous.  Also, the water is crystal clear - I was really surprised by how clear it was considering it's on the Med.

The old town of Dubrovnik is real picture postcard stuff - I think it's designated as a UN world heritage site or something like that.

It's also great value for money - especially for eating/drinking - and the food is very good (esp. if you like fish/seafood).

Overall, we loved it!


----------



## endowed (10 Mar 2003)

*Re: Holidays in Croatia*

There's an article about [broken link removed] in today's _Sunday Business Post_ which might be useful.


----------



## mac the knife (10 Mar 2003)

*Croatia*

Hi holidaychick
Like the others we thought Croatia was fab. A good website I found was www.visit-croatia.co.uk especially as it outlined all the options (with links) if taking ferry from Italy. We flew via Stanstead with RA to Pescara to a friends wedding there and spent a week in Croatia. Spent a few days in Trogir (near Split) - very nice, a bit like Kinsale but cheaper!!
Then spent a couple of nights on Hvar Island near Split. We then took a ferry all the way down the coast stopping at a few islands on the way. It was like being on a cruise with beautiful weather - 8 hours for only €12 all the way to Dubrovnik! Dubrovnik is very picturesque - pricier too. 
We relied on "grab a granny" - women (generally) meet the ferries and offer private rooms at reasonable rates. 
Would recommend a few days in Italy if going that route. found it more relaxing as less language/currency barriers.
Enjoy!

_Edited by ClubMan to add link._


----------



## sammy (15 Sep 2004)

*Croatia Tours*

try www.croatiatours.ie 

very good out of Dublin and Cork


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Dec 2004)

Thinking of going to Dubrovnik (Cavtat) in May.  I know that most places in Slovenia are happy to accept euro, I wonder if this is the case in Croatia?  And if so, are the rates competitive, you know like the ones retailers in border counties offer for sterling?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2004)

*I know that most places in Slovenia are happy to accept euro, I wonder if this is the case in Croatia?*

Yes.

*And if so, are the rates competitive, you know like the ones retailers in border counties offer for sterling?*

When we changed € cash (in local banks) there were no charges and the rate seemed pretty competitive.

On a related note be careful of which travel agent you use when travelling to _Croatia_. At the moment I am in the middle of pursuing an alleged breach of contract and unsatisfactory customer service issue (imminently through the _Small Caims Court_) with one travel agent who specialises in _Croatia_ and who is based in _Dublin_ city centre (_Dublin 1_). I cannot say any more about it right now but feel free to _PM_ me and I can send you the name if you are interested.


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*MaxKolbe03
Registered User
Korcula, Croatia?*

Has anyone any first hand experience of the Dalmatian Islands off Croatia, or even Croatia in general, they'ed like to share? I'm thinking of going there in June. 
(Pushing my luck now but....) Has anyone stayed in Korcula (one of the isalnds) and more particularly in the Hotel Liburna there? We're probably going with Concorde travel www.concordetravel.ie

I'd appreciate any advice ye might have. 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Korcula, Croatia?*

www.visit-croatia.co.uk/
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

General news
www.hina.hr/nws-bin/ehot.cgi

*Statler
Frequent poster
Re: Korcula, Croatia?*

Went to Dubrovnik and Mljet last September with this lot:
www.croatiatours.ie/
Had a great time and loved the place. Would definitely recommend. 

*redabbey
Registered User
Hvar*

I drove from Treviso in Italy as far as Split last September. The highlight of the holiday was three wonderful days staying on the island of Hvar. It was a paradise. The hotel was www.podstine.com/

I really recommend 

*MaxKolbe03
Registered User
Re: Korcula, Croatia?*

Well, we're back. Croatia was fantastic....Korcula in particular. Dubrovnik is a stunning city and I' d love to go back. The food and drink is excellent and not a rip off. All in all I'd highly recommend it. 

*EvilDoctorK
Re: Korcula, Croatia?*

Indeed Korcula is a lovely place- very picturesque old town interesting how the old streets are all curved on one side to block the nasty winds but straight on the otherside to allow the cool breezes that come from that direction in summer ... There was a great seafood restaurant just N of the Cathedral Square .. can't remember the name but it's the one full of nets etc. and always very popular.. really good food and again not a rip off. Also the cocktail bar in the top of the old tower on the city walls shouldn't be missed as a place to round off the evening.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Dec 2004)

*Has anyone stayed in Korcula (one of the isalnds) and more particularly in the Hotel Liburna there? We're probably going with Concorde travel *

For what it's worth, based on my experience this year I will never do business again with this travel agent. I cannot post any more detail than that at the moment as I am still in the process of attempting to gain redress, with the _Small Claims Court_ the most likely next port of call, but I will be posting a fuller explanation as soon as things have played out.

Update 13 March 2005: see here for that fuller update that I promised.


----------



## sueellen (13 Mar 2005)

www.visit-croatia.co.uk/
www.inyourpocket.com/croatia/en/


----------



## Jane Croatia (26 Jan 2008)

I saw that a number of people are asking for websites on Croatia. There are a few good ones around but they take a little finding. I started a blog - www.croatiaonline.blogspot.com two years ago to try and help. We've now lived near Split for 5 years and the blog is a collection of postings on eg the cost of living, best destinations, travel news, new restaurants and hotels, good websites, lifestyle, business, culture, etc.

I also read that someone was looking for information on the Dalmatian Coast and Islands - we've just had a book published on it - The Croatia Cruising Companion. It's mainly aimed at sailors but we've put in a lot of information about where to eat, what to do, ferry and other transport information, etc. It covers all the Dalmatian Islands and mainland and we've yet to come across another book that has this sort of detail on the more remote places. We've started another blog to update readers on nautical news and how to get the book - www.croatiacruisingcompanion.blogspot.com

Hope you like the blogs and the book - all feedback welcome!


----------

